# Falls on it's face



## Cre8tivPro (Oct 1, 2006)

under acceleration, it falls on it's face around 3.5K rpm....not sure why and then about 4K, it'll surge and acccelerate like it should...>WTF
97 5-speed 2.4L


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

check the TPS


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you also have an air temp sensor, (should be on the underside of the air cleaner) the wires
have tendency to break off, yours might be in the process of doing just that!


----------



## XE D21 Dave (Oct 10, 2012)

My 95 4x4 4 cyl did the same thing at 3200 religiously, every time I tried to accelerate from 2500 and up it would come to 3200 rpm's and just fall flat for a few seconds then continue on. I read a post on this forum about cleaning your MAF (mass air flow) sensor. Three screws hold it in right on top of the throttle plate under the air cleaner base, passenger side of vehicle. Watch a youtube video on cleaning these, do not touch the wire element when removed. Advance Auto Parts the CRC brand MAF cleaner for 7 bucks. It really made a difference and allowed my truck to accelerate smoothly thru the 3200 rpm range. When I pulled mine out it looked clean but I blasted it anyway, I will probably clean this on every air filter replacement. Hope this helps!


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

I can't remember the last time (if ever) I had my four banger over 4K on the tach.

I'm a bit of an old woman on the pedal, I guess.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Cre8tivPro said:


> under acceleration, it falls on it's face around 3.5K rpm....not sure why and then about 4K, it'll surge and acccelerate like it should...>WTF
> 97 5-speed 2.4L


Do an ECU code readout which may have one or more fault codes set. Also there may be a dead spot in the TPS; this can be checked with an ohmmeter.


----------

